# Reemplazo de integrado VC5022 y transistores



## matijuarez (May 23, 2012)

Buenas, me trajeron para arreglar una potencia Jvc vieja modelo ax242 con las etapas de potencia quemadas, les dejo el pcb para que vean de que se trata el circuito, anda todo bien menos los transistores y el integrado que tengo que cambiar, acá les dejo las listas y los reemplazos (de paso díganme si los elegí bien ):
2sc2240 (lo reemplazo por bc560)
2sa970 (lo reemplazo por bc550)
2sc1740 (lo reemplazo por bc546)
2sa9335 (lo reemplazo por bc556)
2sc2235 (lo reemplazo por bd139)
2sa965 (lo reemplazo por bd140)
2sc3853 (lo reemplazo por 2n3055)  Si saben de algun tr de reemplazo con igual encapsulado digan
2sa1489 (lo reemplazo por mj2955)  Si saben de algun tr de reemplazo con igual encapsulado digan

Y necesito que me digan por que integrado cambiar al VC5022 porque no lo consigo acá, necesito uno solo porque el otro anda bien. Otra duda que tengo es que pasa si difieren las ganancias de los transistores del semi-ciclo positivo y el negativo, porque el bd139 tiene 250 de ganancia y el bd140 150 de ganancia.

El archivo es grande, es el manual del técnico..en la pagina 30 esta el diagrama (es el final)

ax-242bk.pdf download - 2shared


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2012)

TIP33C y TIP34C o TIP35C y TIP36C o TIP3055 y TIP2955 también van en la salida , la capsula es compatible con TO3.

BD139 y BD140 es un par complementario , está bien , no le des bola a la diferencia.

En cuanto a ese integrado , ya que la salida son triples darlington , no lo veo como driver , me da la impresion que es un "adaptive bias" o "dynamic bias" o "adjustable bias"

Saludos !


----------



## matijuarez (May 23, 2012)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta,el integrado segun encontre es un Super A..no se lo que significa,solo se que es dificil de conseguir.Existe la posibilidad de un reemplazo?o anularlo,o armarlo con componentes 









Y con respecto a las ganancias,el circuito tiene algun tipo de adaptador de ganancias?porque me da miedo el hecho de que el ciclo positivo sea 100 veces mas grande que el negativo..o al menos eso en teoria


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2012)

Es lo que te digo , fijate que *esa parte* del integrado trabaja de atrás hacia adelante.

Por un lado tenés Q753 , Q757 , Q761 que es el triple dárlington positivo.

Por otro lado tenés Q755 , Q759 , Q763 que es el triple negativo.

Q775 y Q777 es la protección anti corto.

Ahora viene lo que te dije antes :

El transistor interno del integrado ese , entre las patas 1 y 2 conecta la base del excitador Q753 , con el colector del VBE multiplier (BIAS) Q751.

Al mismo tiempo otro transistor interno del integrado conecta entre las patas 5 y 9 la base del otro excitador Q755 con el emisor del VBE multiplier bias Q751.

La pata 6 del integrado toma la señal de salida para manejar esos transistores y ajustar el bias.

Para probar *debés* poner 6 díodos 1N4007 en serie ente las base de Q753 y Q755 COMO PROTECCIÓN . Apuntando hacia abajo logicamente 

Para ser mas claro , si el integrado o Q751 o lo que sea hace un corto entre esas bases Q753 y Q755 , lo único que pasa es que trabaja en clase B , suena feo , pero trabaja más fresco y no se quema.

En cambio si ese circuito está abierto , se te embala y se quema todo.

Una vez que lo tengas funcionando vemos esa parte y como seguimos 

Saludos y Suerte !

EDITO : Le estás *H*errando a los reemplazos , hay transistores que son de 120 V y estás reemplazando por 80 y 65 V 

Eso funciona con ±45 V , o sea 90 , por eso algunos deben ser de 100 o 120 V


----------



## matijuarez (May 24, 2012)

Bien, muchísimas gracias por todo Dosmetros, para solucionar ésto vamos por partes, antes de empezar a probar el funcionamiento tengo primero que conseguir los transistores.
  En la salida voy a poner como dijiste Tip33c y Tip34c (creo que son faciles de conseguir en Córdoba-Argentina), después todos los otros transistores yo los busque como reemplazos calculados para 45 volt, no me había dado cuenta que deben soportar el doble de potencial, que serie me recomendás que se consiga y que tenga parametros parecidos?

  Los bc560 y bc550 los busqué porque dice que son de bajo ruido y se ponen en la entrada, por cuales los puedo cambiar que soporten voltaje y sean de bajo ruido? Tené en cuenta que los originales acá no los consigo.
   Otra cosa,los bd139 y bd140 los tengo en mi casa, por eso quería aprovecharlos, dice que soportan 80 V, así que no andarían no?
  Muchas gracias por las respuestas, un abrazo grande,  después seguimos con todo lo otro (integrado)

Bien, hablé a Celsius y me dijeron que todos los transistores originales los consiguen menos el 2sa970 y para la salida tienen los tip33c y tip34c asi que para lo único que tengo que buscar reemplazo es para el 2sa970  

   También les pregunté lo del integrado (VC5022) y me dijeron que no lo tienen ni lo pueden conseguir por que están cerradas las importaciones. Así que creo que me la voy a tener que ingeniar muy rusticamente.

  Habrá algún inconveniente si no lo pongo y armo algo con transistores y díodos para controlar el bias (o lo que sea que controle ese integrado)?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2012)

Lee atentamente el mensaje Nº 4


----------



## matijuarez (May 24, 2012)

Bien, antes aclararte y aclararme una duda.

  El integrado que tengo quemado es el Ic752, asi que para probar este canal del circuito basta con sacar ese integrado defectuoso, unir las bases de Q756 y Q754 con 6 diodos 1n4007 con cátodo en Q756 y ánodo en Q754?  Que pasa con la parte de Q778 y Q776? La dejo ahí y así cómo está ?

  En caso de que éste arreglo ande, se lo podria dejar para siempre? Que problemas traería el no uso de ese integrado?

  Y si queres y sabes, que función cumplirian estos díodos entre las bases? Es para fijar un voltaje de (0,7 * 6) ? o es para determinar la dirección de circulación de corriente, en ese caso no bastaría con solo un díodo?

  Muchas gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2012)

Ahora no estoy en mi máquina , tenés seis junturas , 3 por darlington triple , por eso los 6 díodos.

Despues vemos el VBE y te busco un circuito de Bias variable con transistores.

********************************************************

Si , es correcto lo de los díodos , para fijar una tensión para el Bias de (0,7 * 6) y ojo que esa parte del circuito está dibujada al revés . . . con el positivo abajo .

Q778 y Q776 son la protección contra cortocircuitos y queda así tal cual.

¿ Como sabés que el integrado está quemado ? 

Saludos !


----------



## matijuarez (May 27, 2012)

Dos metros!agradezco de revisar el tema porque no me aparecio que habia un nuevo mensaje..

El integrado se que esta quemado porque tengo uno sano y uno no,un canal totalmente quemado(transistores) y otro canal que solo tiene quemado los dos de potencia.Cuando conecto uno de los dos integrados en el canal que anda medianamente bien ingreso señales y a la salida tengo señal,la puedo medir y hasta le conecte un parlante(todo a baja potencia,obvio)
En cambio cuando en la misma situacion conecto el otro se corta el fusible..aparte le medi los pines y hace corto entre 4 5 6 y 7 

Otro tema,lo de las junturas..me marcas como seria el camino de esas junturas que no me doy cuenta?segun tengo entendido el tr son dos diodos enfrentados por katodo o anodo(segun pnp o npn) y ahi veo 3 tr(q7 q8 y q9),entiendo lo de los 3 transistores(6 diodos)..pero no entiendo porque todos en serie,uniendo katodos y anodos "en fila"

Saludos y muchas gracias
PD: con que puedo reemplazar 2sa970,o me conviene cambiar el conjunto de par complementarios para no tener algun otro tipo de problemas( 2sc2240 y 2sa970)


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2012)

Los tres transistores de arriba son un triple darlington puesto como seguidor de emisor-tensión , los emisores seguirán las tensiones de la base.

Pero la base debe estar a 0,65 V para que el emisor comience a conducir , ahora eso lo multiplicás por tres ya que son tres transistores (1,95 V) . Sinó las señales de audio inferiores a ese 1,95 V , en la base , no van a sonar , va a recortar drasticamente eso. Distorsión de cruce por cero






http://www.monografias.com/trabajos...a-clase-b/amplificador-potencia-clase-b.shtml

Con los tres transistores de abajo ocurre exactamente lo mismo , y como conclusión debes tener 0,65 V por 6 , o sea 3,9 V entre las bases de Q754 y Q756.

Eso se logra : o con una resistencia , o con un transistor multiplicador VBE (Q752)* o sumando junturas de transistores* , cada díodo en conducción directa tiene una caida de 0,65 V 

Para el transistor 2SA970 hay que buscar un PNP para 120 V , 100 mA , 300 mW , hfe 200-700.

Saludos !


----------



## matijuarez (May 27, 2012)

Bien,creo haber entendido..dejame exlicarte y vos me corregis

Cuando hablas de los transistores de arriba serian Q1 Q5 y Q6,los de abajo son Q7 Q8 y Q9..siguiendo un camino a travez de estos desde el pin 1 hasta el pin 5 (bases de Q754 y Q756) tengo 6 junturas con katodo en 5 y anodo en 1 (1-pn-pn-pn-pn-pn-pn-5) entonces asi irían mis diodos supongo.

Otra pregunta es que pasa con todas las resistencias que hay en ese camino?no tienen caida de tension?porque los valores no son despreciables..

Y que funcion cumplen todos los otros transistores que tiene?para que sirven las otras salidas?

En cuanto a el reemplazo del transistor,a esas especificaciones tengo que sumarle que sea de bajo ruido..porque esta en la entrada del amplificador no es asi?por eso se me complica la eleccion

Saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2012)

No me vuelvas loco cambiandole los nombres a los transistores :enfadado:


Para la 1ª prueba , sin el integrado , *ponés mejor 4 díodos* (es más seguro) en serie como en el dibujo y debería sonar aceptable.

Para el 2SA970 probale el MPSA92 , tiene menos ganancia , pero probalo , es facil de conseguir.





Saludos !


----------



## matijuarez (May 27, 2012)

Jajajajajja bueno pero no te enojes!

Jajaja no cambie ningun nombre de transistor,lo hice en base al canal que no me funciona..el que dibujaste vos es el canal que me anda bien el integrado y todos los transistores(menos los dos de salida de potencia potencia)

Pongo el mpsa92 y mpsa42 que son complementarios?Digo de cambiar los dos para que el ciclo positivo y negativo tengan las mismas condiciones de trabajo..como cambiar la cadena de la moto sola(se debe cambiar todo el conjunto corona cadena piñon).Estoy en lo correcto si hago eso?

Que problemas trae la diferencia grande de ganancias entre ciclo positivo y negativo?

Saludos,un abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2012)

Te comento , la gráfica del canal que te funciona está dibujada invertida , no es que esté mal , es que a mi me cuesta más , tengo que pensarlo. Por eso prefiero el otro canal que además tiene los nombres de los transistores , y al efecto son idénticos 

Probá primero cambiando solo ese transistor , verificá que todas las resistencias estén bien.

En el medio de los 4 díodos deberias tener 0 (cero) Volt , tres o cuatro volt en mas o en menos serían aceptables para la primera prueba.

Acordate de probar el equipo con una lámpara en serie con los 220 V de 60 Watts , debe encender y luego apagar o quedar apenas encendida.

Saludos !


----------



## matijuarez (May 28, 2012)

Si,para mi tambien me es mas facil un diagrama con positivo arriba negativo abajo y masa al medio..

Para hacer la prueba,puenteo la señal de entrada a masa?para asegurarme de tener 0v de señal?

No te dije antes,gracias por tomarte el trabajo de editar la imagen    Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2012)

Ummmmm , podés probarlo así nomás sin señal , el tema es que funcione , no se dispare , y no oscile.

Si la lámpara serie se apaga y en medio de los 4 díodos tenes mas o menos cero volt , podés ponerle algo de audio a bajo volumen a ver como va sonando. Después veríamos como seguimos con el Bias.

Si te oscila podés darte cuenta (no se oye ya que es alta frecuencia) porque la lámpara quedará bastante encendida y algunos de los transistores de salida y/o excitadores podrian calentarse bastante , apagalo enseguida porque se quema.

Para detener las oscilaciones se utiliza 100nF entre base y colector desde Q705 , Q711 , Q709 , Q707 , o aún en Q753 , Q755 , o además Q757 , Q759.

Es a prueba y error.

Preferí hacerte el dibujo así te resultaba mas claro  , acordate que bajé de 6 a 4 díodos 1N4007 por una cuestión de seguridad.

Es un amplificador *bastante poco convencional* , fijate que además del Bias tiene los controles de graves y agudos en la realimentación .

Saludos !


----------



## matijuarez (May 28, 2012)

Y afecta en algo que por las dudas ponga los capacitores en todos los lugares que me dijiste antes de probarlo?para no correr el riesgo de romper algo digo..

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2012)

Menos agudos                                      .


----------



## matijuarez (May 29, 2012)

Dos metros millones de gracias por todas las molestias que te estas tomando explicandome esto..ya mande a pedir todos los componentes,apenas me lleguen seguimos.

La verdad estoy entendiendo todo de lo que voy haciendo,eso me gusta..

Tenes pensado agregarle un circuito de control de bias?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2012)

matijuarez dijo:


> Dos metros millones de gracias por todas las molestias que te estas tomando explicandome esto..ya mande a pedir todos los componentes,apenas me lleguen seguimos.


 




> La verdad estoy entendiendo todo de lo que voy haciendo,eso me gusta..


 
 Bien 



> Tenes pensado agregarle un circuito de control de bias?


 
Si , de hecho los 4 díodos ya son un control del Bias , malo pero Bias al fin.

Podria luego agregarse uno o dos díodos más . . . facil pero malo. 

Otra futura acción es dejarle los 6 díodos e incorporarle el multiplicador VEB original Q751 más sus componentes asociados , lo que en el planito te marqué como "sin conectar" para ponerlo en marcha.

El amplificador puede funcionar sin el integrado quemado , lo que no quita que armes uno en una plaquetita . . . veremos . . . 


Saludos !


----------

